# Blog reaching out to Hare Krishnas



## Michael (May 28, 2006)

Please forgive the site plug, but I'm not sure there is anything else out there right now like this, _especially_ from a reformed conversion experience. If you know anyone involved in the Krishna movement or in contact with them, please pass it along. Or feel free to check in yourself.

And, of course, all prayers are most appreciated.

From Krishna To Christ
_Reflections of a Christian conversion: Born into ISCKON, reborn into the body of Christ._

Blessings


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 29, 2006)

Thank you for sharing this blog-resource and for your testimony to the saving grace of Jesus Christ. 

It's been a long time, but I once experimented with the Hare Krishna movement. 

Praise God for his tender mercies in calling his elect out of that darkness and into the light of the gospel!


----------



## Michael (May 29, 2006)

Andrew,

I spent some time as a youngster at the temple near (I believe) Wheeling, WV. My brother also lived in their ashram for a while. Are you familiar with this place and its "Palace of Gold"?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 30, 2006)

Very interesting. No, I'm not familiar with that place. My limited exposure to Hare Krishnas came from the Community Church of Chapel Hill, North Carolina, a Unitarian/Universalist church that sponsored ISCKON events.

[Edited on 5-30-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------

